# General > Application Testing >  Beta testers needed

## NJDevils28

Hi All,

I have matured my program to Beta.
It is a network monitoring application. Below is a breakdown of the working functions and the logic I'm trying to perfect.

Working Features

--- System Information ---
 Full Diagnostics including..
 Basic Computer Configuration
 Active Logons
 Network information
 Active Desktops
 Sessions
 Session Processes
 System Processes
 Windows Services
 System Accounts
 Installed programs (MSI) 
 Networked Devices (Including wireless)

 All of the above includes the running Directories and executable names along with the start up strings

 --- Security Logs ---
 Full search of the security logs with expanded definitions (Right Click Cell for definitions)
 (This feature is useful for tracking down suspicious activity)

 --- Network Activity ---
 Real Time Network Activity (Inbound and Outbound)

 --- Port Monitoring ---
 Real Time port monitoring including..
 Local Port
 Foreign Port
 Foreign IP Address
 Foreign Country
 Foreign City
 Process Attached to Port
 Process Owner
 Process Location
 Process MD5 Hash

 --- Port History ---
 Complete History of Active port usage including..
 Process attached to port
 Process Location
 Port Number
 Foreign Address
 Foreign Country
 Foreign City
 Date and Time of the connection
 Export history to CSV File

 (Right Click Cell) Available options using the History Panel are..
 Block/Unblock IP
 Block/Unblock Country
 Whois Look up for IP using the 5 major regions


Not yet functional

Black/White List Process 


Anyway if you would like to be a part of the Beta, please click the link in my Sig and send me an email using the <about> in the program and I'll send you an unlock Key.  All of my software is signed and certified so there will be no windows pop-up nags.
The documentation will be included in the program Help menu.  I'm still working on the Documentation.

The initial install is a bit time consuming.  I download the whole IP Database(about 40MB) and add it to the app database.  Once it's installed it should run rather quick.  Also, there is no lag to any running programs as this app runs below normal.

The best way to test it besides playing around with it is to let it run in the background and do it's thing.  It should capture all traffic including advertisers from web browsers.

The <Right Click> on certain forms and fields may be an issue with some testers.  I have received mixed feedback regarding that.  I'm working on making that more user friendly.

Anyway, any and all criticism would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-Ron/NJDevils

----------

